# Nissan GT-R Gran Turismo-inspired video display in action



## dascrow (Oct 17, 2007)

From Autoblog:


> Our friends from Fast Lane Daily had the opportunity to get intimate with Nissan's US-spec GT-R at the 2007 LA Auto Show, and although we've gone over every nugget of info about Godzilla's engine, transmission and all-wheel-drive system, we haven't had the chance to check out all of the techy goodness that awaits the driver and his awe-struck passengers.
> 
> As reported before, Mr. Yamauchi and his team of crack UI geeks at Polyphony Digital designed the computer system that keeps track of nearly every facet of the GT-R's performance and internal systems. Four user-customizable presents display twelve different parameters on the dash-mounted screen, including everything from acceleration, braking and lateral g's, to oil temperatures, boost levels, torque split, and throttle and brake position. The list goes on, but we'll let the FLD crew take it from here. Make the jump for the full video and you'll find an overview of GT-R's display screen about 2 minutes in.


Video Found here: VIDEO: Nissan GT-R Gran Turismo-inspired video display in action - Autoblog


----------

